# ياجماعه الحفر من فضلكم عايز عناوين مكاتب السفر للخارج الخاصه بكروهات الحفر زي



## h.chemist (31 يوليو 2009)

ياجماعه الحفر من فضلكم عايز عناوين مكاتب السفر للخارج الخاصه بكروهات الحفر زي مساعدين حفارين وغيرهم عناوينهم ياريت ياجماعه من فضلكم او ارقامهم شكرا


----------



## h.chemist (4 أغسطس 2009)

*حد يدلني ياجماعه ارجوكم*

فين الردردو حد يساعدني ياجماعه


----------

